# The Done-to-Death Topic: What do you find attractive in another person?



## In a Quandary (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes, I'm certain that a myriad of threads exist out there that expound on the mysterious eddies (in pheromone-contaminated air) that draw one person to another. Here's yet another one, because I'm too lazy to root around. On the plus side, it's completely free of type bias! (That's my excuse. :crazy

What do I find attractive in another person?

Women:
- Fair complexion
- Dark hair of any length; large, dark and expressive eyes
- Full lips
- No makeup; unmanicured nails
- Ear piercings
- Curvaceous build
- Soft, alto voice

Men:
- Fair complexion
- Contrasting combination of hair/eye colour: dark hair + light eyes / light hair + dark eyes
- Full lips
- Longish hair
- Glasses
- Lanky, wiry build
- Soft, tenor voice

Personality traits that I find (supremely) attractive: 
- Intelligent
- Humble
- Idealistic
- Emotionally open
- Compassionate 
- Humanitarian, philanthropic
- Artistic (especially musically)
- Non-conformist, unconventional
- A touch eccentric
- Philosophical, spiritual
- Good listener
- Romanticist
- Gentle, feminine of disposition 
- Free-spirited
- Introverted

It should be painfully obvious that I have a strong INFx preference. They're just so soft and squishy and irresistibly huggable. :laughing:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Let the pictures explain themselves. 



















I think I would love an IxTx guy.


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

Huge tracts of land.

...

Seriously though, I dunno. I have a hard time defining it. 

Physically speaking, I find myself generally attracted to 'petite' builds on girls, but there are so many contradictory cases ... maybe it was just the case that many of the girls I was attracted to also happened to be petite, merely by coincidence?

Looks are just an initial thing, though ... what's underneath counts the most, and mostly what I would hope to find is someone I can really relate to on a deep level, who would be able to give and receive love as much as I'm willing to. Someone who's intelligent, but I realize that intelligence comes in a few different varieties.

Yeah, not really sure, I guess.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

*Women:*
- Fair complexion (not always, but most of the time)
- Dark hair - usually long, though it depends. 
- Light eyes. I'm a sucker for blue. 
- Piercings: I find nose and lip piercings to be kind of hot. 
- Body build: Depends on how they hold themselves. I typically find athletic, curvy, and those with a bit 'more' to be the most attractive. 
- Hips. The hips/butt are one of my favorite parts of the female body - I'd like to see some. 
- Girly-girls who aren't afraid to get dirty. Someone who can look hot in athletic shorts one minute, and then in a dress the next. 


*Men:*
- Darker complexion
- Dark hair
- Eyes: I'm a sucker for brown and blue eyes on men. 
- Body build: Depends. I do like some abs and all that though. 
- Men who 'dress to impress' I guess? I like seeing men in a pair of jeans and a white button down. But I also like seeing them get dirty. :blushed:


*Personality Traits:*
- [Seemingly] Extroverted 
- Modest
- Sarcastic (humor)
- Open-minded
- Free-spirited 
- Hopeless romantics <3
- Knowing how to keep the PDA to a very low level 
- Confidence, but not to the point that you're conceited. 
- Intelligence 
...Yeah, stuff like that. Also: 

- *Men: *Can you fix things? I am a sucker for men who know how to use their tools - especially when its summertime and they have to take off their shirts. :blushed:


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

zwanglos said:


> Huge tracts of land.


I really LOL'ed at that!!:crazy:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

hmm.. I would like them to have hair, preferably all limbs but I don't mind if they can not walk, actually that's kind of a bonus cause then they can't run away...



I dunno... I guess the decent thing to say would be personality but I mean seriously how many people in real life do you start talking to because of their personality? Without that initial attraction you tend to blow them off or just consider them friends. But I made a vow of celibacy so it's not like it matters that much anyways.


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 14, 2010)

> What do I find attractive in another person?


- Intelligence
- Humor (especially an ability to laugh at himself)
- Ambition
- Altruism/Selflessness
- Graciousness
- Spontaneity
- Maturity
- Compassion
- Concern with self-improvement
- Open-mindedness
- Tolerance
- Confidence
- Thick skin
- Love of philosophy, music, and art
- A sense of responsibility for himself and his actions
- Passion/intensity
- Ability to be objective and rational

I've found INTPs to be irresistible. Or at least, the one I've met.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I REALLY REALLY LOVE girls that just 'get me'... the ones that understand what I'm on about, where I'm coming from and where I am going. It's hard to put in words, sometimes when I am with a certain girl and we're talking I can tell when they are on the same wavelength as me, and I love that. Looks wise, hmmm... I like a cute face, nice slim body - or at least one that is in proportion, people can be overweight in terms of looking out of proportion to themselves.

Preferablly hair that is either dark or brunette. I like hands and feet, so if they look cute that would be a bonus. Make up is ok, though sometimes can be overused, I like the natural rainy day look on some girls, 'what do you mean your hair is out of place? Don't you know you look soooo hot right now I am having trouble not putting my hands on you?'

I could go on... I love girls... Sometimes I could stare at them for hours... Not in a pervy way, just like a painter or a photographer would.. and not get bored... Some girls have soooo cute mannerisms they think I'm taking the mick when I look at them and smile, that is SOOOO not the case. I just look at girls like they are works of art... and I really mean that.

I mean some girls like this:










I could stare at for hours and never realise the time... I'd just look into her eyes over coffee and she'd be like 'erm... you going to talk now?' 'What? Oh yeah talk... hmmm... maybe'


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Physically:
Men - 
Redheads or Dark Hair
Tall
Slender or Average Frame
Light Eye Color
Dimples are amazing!
Detached Earlobes (attached freaks me out :crazy
Personality:
Sense of humor, the goofier the better!
Family oriented
Intelligent
Open-minded
Sensible 
Likes to Debate
Good-Natured all Around

Here's a good example... From high school. My best friend on the left and the guy I have always liked on the right... Being goofy at a New Years party.


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

cardinalfire said:


> I mean some girls like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to remind you mate but she's married to Ben Gibbard. 

You could always date both of them, they're both equally hot in their own ways.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

cardinalfire said:


> I could stare at for hours and never realise the time... I'd just look into her eyes over coffee and she'd be like 'erm... you going to talk now?' 'What? Oh yeah talk... hmmm... maybe'



I was about to post a picture of her. Gawsh I <3 Zooey. She's so gorgeous, and I love the way she comes off in her movies! I can totally picture the scenario you mentioned.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> I was about to post a picture of her. Gawsh I <3 Zooey. She's so gorgeous, and I love the way she comes off in her movies! I can totally picture the scenario you mentioned.


Zoeey and Katy Perry resemble each other a lot... At least... I think so.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Korvyna said:


> Zoeey and Katy Perry resemble each other a lot... At least... I think so.


Does anyone else feel that Katy is the one you could go out and party with and get so tired, that you would need to go chill out with Zooey for a bit and listen to her talk and sing, maybe she might tell you a story if you behave. lol. 

I'm sure Katy is very sophisticated at times (hehe) though it seems one is more IN YOUR FACE kinda girl than the other. I love that though, I love that they are different Katy is a doll though I would pick Zooey hands down, I imagine I would just get sooooo tired hanging out with Katy, whereas Zooey would be more pace. Or so I perceive. 

Yeah I agree with aerorobyn about the way she comes off, she actually got a chuckle from me in Yes Man, not so much in 500 days.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

GroovyShamrock said:


> I'm sorry to remind you mate but she's married to Ben Gibbard.
> 
> You could always date both of them, they're both equally hot in their own ways.


Oh she can be married to whoever, I was just talking about listening to her speak, I love her voice and the way she looks, this is what I was saying some girls are just so beautiful and striking to me that they could be saying 'yeah I am married' and I would just not hear them through the beauty.

'I know you are married, I just want to look into your eyes while I drink my coffee and wonder about what I am going to eat later.' - in my world that is a huge compliment. Welcome to my reality.:laughing:

P.S. Who is Ben Gibbard? I never heard of him.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Korvyna said:


> Zoeey and Katy Perry resemble each other a lot... At least... I think so.


Yes, they definitely DO like a lot alike! But like Cardinalfire, I would pick Zooey - just because of the vibes they give off individually. I'm sure Katy has a good side to her, but I don't think she would be MY type of 'dating material' - if that makes sense. 

Also, Cardinal, did you see the movie Failure to Launch? I LOVED Zooey in that movie! Check out this video clip from it (my favorite scene with her):


----------



## Spicy Obsession (Feb 15, 2010)

Physically: 
Curvy, dark-haired women. 
Tall, slim-muscled men. 

I don't like big eyes. I don't particularly like pale skin. I won't even look at you if you're not smart, well-read, and capable of caustically witty repartee. 

Bonus points if able to cook.


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 14, 2010)

GroovyShamrock said:


> I'm sorry to remind you mate but she's married to Ben Gibbard.
> 
> You could always date both of them, they're both equally hot in their own ways.


Yeah, hands off my woman!


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> Yes, they definitely DO like a lot alike! But like Cardinalfire, I would pick Zooey - just because of the vibes they give off individually. I'm sure Katy has a good side to her, but I don't think she would be MY type of 'dating material' - if that makes sense.
> 
> Also, Cardinal, did you see the movie Failure to Launch? I LOVED Zooey in that movie! Check out this video clip from it (my favorite scene with her):
> YouTube - Zooey Deschanel


HA HA! I hadn't seen that before! The look in her eyes when she is trying to grab the gun from him! and she puts her chin out and makes that face! HA HA ! She is soooo cute it's amazing....

Slaps his hand 'the sixth amendment' lol love it!

I'm sure I'm getting wrapped up in this Zooey mania that is hitting west ever since 500 days dropped.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Blackbird said:


> Yeah, hands off my woman!


That's what I'm saying I don't need to touch her, just look at her is like looking into the eyes of god, though a female version.

(*gives the thumbs up to the sky*) "Love you god".


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

I look for someone smart, good looking, ugly and dumb.


----------

